# PITH POLL



## hunter-27 (May 6, 2011)

Quick poll to get a feel of the PITH groups feelings.

Would it be okay for me, as the organizer of the event, participate as well.  I was going to just sit out but thought I would get thoughts from the group about it.  My partner selection process I plan to use this time will be unaffected by my participation as it will not be able to really be manipulated beyond being dependent on who signs up.(this will make more sense once I announce the pairings)  Anyway, this is an anonymous vote, so please vote honestly.

Landon


----------



## Dana Fish (May 6, 2011)

Absolutely....


----------



## boxerman (May 6, 2011)

I say go for it Landon you need to have some fun. This is a first for me.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 6, 2011)

Your not getting away with that Landon . Your in !!!!! . Don't make me start a rant , remember last time ? :wink::biggrin:


----------



## Leviblue (May 6, 2011)

Jump in ....  I thought it was a given that you were participating.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 6, 2011)

Go for it.


----------



## Rick P (May 6, 2011)

Landon

You name PINE as the material then bow out of the fun of turning it!?! I don't think so!


----------



## Perl (May 6, 2011)

your in with the rest of us!!!!


----------



## omb76 (May 6, 2011)

Silly question.... of course you should participate! :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (May 6, 2011)

Why on earth would you want to participate in your own PITH event. I mean what? You want to have FUN and run it too? Gosh some guys want it all!:biggrin: 

Heck its not like theres a bajillion prize dollars to be won. I say if your up to running the Pith and making a pen all at the same time more power to you!


----------



## maxman400 (May 6, 2011)

You are hosting the party, so yes you should be able to participate.


----------



## bensoelberg (May 6, 2011)

I  don't know Landon, the poll looks like it might be too close to call...


----------



## Old Lar (May 6, 2011)

It looks like the poll is thinking that you should be allowed to participate. 

Now it looks like it is up to you. 

I bet I know which way you are leaning.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## kenlicciardello (May 6, 2011)

Not only should you be able to participate, but everybody should send an extra pen to you for the time and effort it takes to run something like this.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 6, 2011)

*Yea*

Maybe you'll get lucky and draw my name .... I know what some of the kits you have are....and of course I have $1.45 slims.:biggrin::redface::biggrin: and of course we're both L. Smith so we could monogram them with our initials.....


----------



## DurocShark (May 6, 2011)

Looks like the consensus is "Come play with us!"


----------



## azamiryou (May 7, 2011)

There's a missing poll option:
"should _*have to*_ participate as well"

We can't have you making silly rules for us when you don't have to follow them yourself!

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## LarryDNJR (May 7, 2011)

I say participate!


----------



## penmaker1967 (May 7, 2011)

i think you should be in it myself. u need to have fun to


----------



## Manny (May 7, 2011)

You need to feel our pain..... I mean you should be able to enjoy making a pine pen

Manny


----------



## terryf (May 7, 2011)

Manny said:


> You need to feel our pain..... I mean you should be able to enjoy making a pine pen
> 
> Manny


 

haha, very true - I wonder how many Imperial/Lotus/Statesman pens we're going to see this first PITH :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## traderdon55 (May 8, 2011)

Anybody that makes a rule that we have to use pine in a pen should have to join in !!!


----------



## Lee K (May 8, 2011)

guys .. this was supposed to be an 'anonymous' poll.  Now he knows that all of us think he should be subjected to the same trials and tribulations and not be exempt !!!

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Hubert H (May 8, 2011)

To bad you even have to ask the question.  YES!


----------



## terryf (May 8, 2011)

Landon, I dont honestly see how your participation can affect anything other than partner selection and quite frankly, that should be considered one of the perks of the job!!


----------



## Lee K (May 8, 2011)

terryf said:


> Landon, I dont honestly see how your participation can affect anything other than partner selection and quite frankly, that should be considered one of the perks of the job!!


maybe he'll end up with MY pen :biggrin:  (so much for a perk ... haha)


----------



## RHossack (May 8, 2011)

geez Landon ... of course you should participate (unless you draw Peter and get one of his Masterpieces) :biggrin:

I vote yes ...


----------



## terryf (May 8, 2011)

Lee K said:


> terryf said:
> 
> 
> > Landon, I dont honestly see how your participation can affect anything other than partner selection and quite frankly, that should be considered one of the perks of the job!!
> ...


 
not likely now that you've mentioned it!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## hunter-27 (May 8, 2011)

RHossack said:


> geez Landon ... of course you should participate *(unless you draw Peter and get one of his Masterpieces)* :biggrin:
> 
> I vote yes ...


Thus the reason I put the question out there.  I don't want to be accused of manipulating the pairings.  I do have a plan in place to assure this is not possible for me to do.


----------



## toddlajoie (May 8, 2011)

IMO, this is not a contest, and as was said in another thread, everybody wins... so even if you were to manipulate the pairings, all that would mean is we would all win a little differently.

Anyway, if you're interested, I could whip up an application that would load in a list of names and generate random pairs. Let me know...


----------



## hunter-27 (May 8, 2011)

toddlajoie said:


> IMO, this is not a contest, and as was said in another thread, everybody wins... so even if you were to manipulate the pairings, all that would mean is we would all win a little differently.
> 
> Anyway, if you're interested, I could whip up an application that would load in a list of names and generate random pairs. Let me know...


That is a great offer, I already have a plan in place, but ty for the offer.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (May 9, 2011)

ok, you should be in.................... nobody should object.......


----------



## keithlong (May 9, 2011)

Heck Landon, I thought you were the first to sign up. LOL I would sure hope  that you will participate.


----------



## soligen (May 9, 2011)

I dont see a problem.  I wish the 3 dissenters would have posted their reasons. It would be interesting, and most likely their concerns could be easily addressed.

As for manipulating the list, that just doesnt make sense to me as a concern.  You can trade pens with anyone you like at any time - no need for the PITH for that. So, I dont see the motivation for list manipulation.


----------



## Scotty (May 9, 2011)

Even if you did/could manipulate the pairings, it is still just a pen swap.  Why not participate?  Good grief, we are among friends aren't we?  Go for it!


----------



## hunter-27 (May 10, 2011)

In perhaps the most lopsided poll I have ever seen on the forum, it has become clear to me that I should join in the exchange.  Thanks to all who posted their support.  To the 4 individuals who disagreed, I hold no I'll feelings about this to you and would love to hear your reasons via PM if you would like to share them.  I sincerely wanted to know how everyone felt, that is why I did not make the voting in this poll public.  Any info I get about it via PM will not be shared so no worries there.  If you want to discuss it by phone, PM me and I will provide you my cell or call you if you prefer. Thanks for your time with this.

Landon


----------



## Smitty37 (May 10, 2011)

*Hmmmm*



Scotty said:


> Even if you did/could manipulate the pairings, it is still just a pen swap. Why not participate? Good grief, we are among friends aren't we? Go for it!


 I want him to manipulate the pairings --- L. Smith swapping with L. Smith has a nice ring to it.....


----------



## msvoma44 (May 10, 2011)

If we have to turn a pine pen.......so do you!  LOL


----------



## Andrewsignore (May 10, 2011)

what is pith


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 10, 2011)

Andrewsignore said:


> what is pith


 Check out this thread http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=79993&highlight=pith


----------



## simomatra (May 10, 2011)

Go for it, I always have when I ran these things on other forums


----------



## Mr Vic (May 10, 2011)

I just checked with Jeff. The forum rules states that any P.I.T.H. organizer who participtes in the P.I.T.H. has to make a pen for every participant.:biggrin:


----------



## hunter-27 (May 10, 2011)

Mr Vic said:


> I just checked with Jeff. The forum rules states that any P.I.T.H. organizer who participtes in the P.I.T.H. has to make a pen for every participant.:biggrin:


Good thing nothing I do is organized, usually it is just chaos.


----------



## joefyffe (May 13, 2011)

I don't think he should be allowed to participate,  I think he should be required to participate!!  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:[quote=Old Lar;1217052]It looks like the poll is thinking that you should be allowed to participate. 

Now it looks like it is up to you. 

I bet I know which way you are leaning.:biggrin::biggrin:[/quote]


----------



## hunter-27 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks to all who voted, I will be participating.  Just for the record, none of the 5 who voted no have made any attempt to contact me, that is fine but if you decide to do so, I really would like to hear the reasoning.  Any info exchanged would be kept  between us.  Thanks again to all who have signed up, listing will be posted tomorrow.

Landon


----------

